

How to get a Knuth cheque - hassy
http://kevinlawler.com/knuth

======
jbf
I'm going to feel pretty dumb if this: <http://www-cs-
faculty.stanford.edu/~uno/news08.html> turns out to be a joke that I didn't
grok. According to the link, he stopped writing checks in 2008. I remember
feeling very disappointed when I read that.

~~~
jrockway
It's true. But you have to keep in mind, nobody wants $2.56 from Knuth. The
value comes from the fact that one of the most famous and respected computer
scientists to ever live has sent you a thank you note for fixing an error that
he made in his book.

~~~
tjr
I once sent him an alleged error report in which I was mistaken. He cordially
wrote back and explained why I was wrong. So I sent him a check for $2.56, and
he cashed it...

------
hugh3
It sounds like it'd be easier to write your own book than to find an error in
Knuth's.

------
tempesta
or "Hey, look at me, I got a Knuth cheque". In all seriousness, what is there
to gain from this article?

